# [pfSense] Storage in VirtualBox



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a new with FreeBSD. I am using pfSense as a guest OS in a VirtualBox. Initially, I allocate 10 GB but while in use for several weeks, it hit 100% disk space consumption.

I was able to make the virtual disk adjustment from 10 GB to 200 GB. However in the pfSense WebGUI status it still shows as 100% disk full which has been creating my main problem for storage of cache files.

I went to the pfSense forum and one of the experts redirected me to *Free*BSD as pfSense is a *Free*BSD thing.

When I `dh -i` it shows this: (please see attachment)

I am not a expert nor a techie in *BSD or UNIX so I'm gonna going to need your expertise to solve my issue.

Any advise or a tutorial is highly appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2013)

Make sure you read and understand PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics. Can you provide a link to this discussion on the pfSense forum? I couldn't find it.


----------



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

This is my thread in the pfSense forum http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,67016.0.html. I visited my post and they gave me this link: http://bsdbased.com/2009/11/30/grow-freebsd-ufs-filesystem-on-vmware-hdds.

I am trying to go over the documents though it is too painful to me. I hope I could avail a quick solution for this here in the *Free*BSD forum.

Thanks a[]lot!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

What filesystem does pfSense use? If it's UFS you will need to resize the partition(s) with growfs(8).


----------



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not sure about the filesystem of pfSense but this what it shows when I 

```
$ df -hi
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity iused ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/label/pfSense    7.7G    6.2G    933M    87%     52k  1.0M    5%   /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%       0     0  100%   /dev
/dev/md0              3.6M     38K    3.3M     1%      25   741    3%   /var/run
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%       0     0  100%   /var/dhcpd/dev
/dev/md10             237M    6.0K    218M     0%       3   31k    0%   /var/tmp/havpRAM
```
I don't even know how to read those data as I am only a user of pfSense FreeBSD. So if you could help, much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

More diskspace isn't going to help you. It looks like pfSense runs off of a RAM disk, see md(4).


----------



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

I have 4 GB physical memory so increasing this would somehow fix the issue? But how about the disk usage: 100% on the dash board, does this not refer to the shortage of drive space?

In my VirtualBox, the Virtual Drive is now 800 GB (previously 10 GB)and the actual size: 7.77 GB. When I adjusted the drive capacity via the VitualBox utiity, I was able to adjust from 10 GB to 800 GB, meanwhile the disk usage in the pfSense dashboard shows still 100%. So I assumed it's a storage issue. I will try to add physical RAM then? 

I can make the physical upgrade today as I am 80 miles away from home and I am trying to adjust my pfSense (FreeBSD) box via RDP.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

What filesystem is showing 100% usage?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, devfs is always 100% full, it's supposed to be. The rest isn't.


----------



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

Are you saying that having 100% /dev and 100% /var/dhcpd/dev has nothing to do with storage? It already screaming 
	
	



```
/:write failed, filesystem is full.
```

Any fix for that?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

onlineph said:
			
		

> Are you saying that having 100% /dev and 100% /var/dhcpd/dev has nothing to do with storage?


Yes,


```
dice@molly:~> df | grep devfs
devfs         1          1          0   100%    /dev
devfs         1          1          0   100%    /jails/j-internetz/dev
devfs         1          1          0   100%    /jails/j-build-amd64/dev
```



> It already screaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the root filesystem. I see now that that may use an UFS filesystem (/dev/label/pfSense).


----------



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

So, how am I going to fix the storage issue? You mentioned that it might be a RAM issue instead? But why does it show Full Disk instead of RAM usage full?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

None of your filesystems are currently filled up, so I'm unsure what the cause of the message is.


----------



## onlineph (Sep 23, 2013)

Can you point me how to diagnose so that I may find what causes the issue?


----------

